# Illustrator CS2 Links Palette Problem



## hammdesigner (Aug 3, 2006)

Please Let me know if you have had this problem before, or know how to fix it.
I saved an Poster created in Illustrator CS2 as an .eps, it had around 10 linked photos all of which were displayed normal in the links palette when I saved.
When I reopened the document all the photos looked fine, but in the links palette the thumbnails of the linked photos were displayed upside down and backwards, weird I know. When I tried to relink the images it automatically linked the new linked photos upside down and backwards also and even though I was re-linking it disregarded all transformations, ect. done to the previous photo. I spent a long time on this project and now I have to redo it. If anyone can help I would love to hear any ideas or suggestions anyone has. Please respond as soon as you can as the project is due Fri. Morning.
Thanks


----------



## MacGizmo (Aug 5, 2006)

Does the problem occur if you save the file as a native .ai file (Illustrator format)?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 6, 2006)

Never seen this problem before so I'm saving it in my memory bank for later...

However, next time I strongly recommend you use InDesign for your layouts and not Illustrator. Illustrator is great for vector art, not so much for layouts. If you don't have ID then this comment is moot...


----------



## hammdesigner (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, I knew Indesign was better for layouts but the advertising agency that I work for insists on using Illustrator, even though it doesn't work as well, for most layouts, I am trying to convince them that Indesign absolutely rocks for layouts because that's what it was made for, Thanks for responding.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 7, 2006)

You can always work in InDesign and give them illustrator editable pdf files when you're done...


----------

